# Where to live in Dubai?



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

I know this has probably been asked a hundred times before and i've done quite a bit of research, but id like to know your views, where should i live in Dubai? A bit about me....

Im 28, single english male, moving to Dubai in 1 month, i'll be working at the DIFC.

I wont have a car to start off with so need somewhere that is pretty close to the DIFC ideally. I also want to get a flatshare with other western males, somewhere thats pretty close to the nightlife too for a single guy. I heard that Dubai Marina was a good place, but was a bit concerned as the bars round there sound pretty expensive and pretentious according to reviews, is this true? Where are the other main areas for bars and clubs? Bur Dubai? Jumeirah beach? Im not really into the pretentious cocktail bar scene, i just want somewhere i can nail a few pints!!!

Would anyone recommend living in Bur Dubai? Taking into account i want to live with western expats, close to nightlife and close to work? 

One last question, how good is the metro? Do westerners use this for commuting to work? 

Many Thanks,

Look forward to some replies.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Downtown Burj Dubai would be best.

Entirely depends on your budget...

Big difference between Bur Dubai and Downtown Burj Dubai..


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*i agree*

i would have to agree. I live at downtown Burj Duabi. There is a good bar, reasonably priced and a club in the address hotel which anyone is welcome to. DIFC is only approx 10 mins away if that if you drive. not far at all. 
The metro is very good gets a bit crowded at certain times but the max time you would have to wait for 1 is ten minutes. There are alot of westerners that use it.
Hope this helped a little. 
Maybe we can have a drink when u arrive if you move to downtown.


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, is Downtown Burj Dubai on the other side of the creek then from Bur Dubai? Whats Downtown Burj Dubai like? Do lots of Westerners live around here?

The metro sounds good, i'm used to overcrowding having used London Underground for the last couple of years! I wont be driving to begin with but maybe i could also get a taxi to DIFC if its only around 10 minutes away?

Definitely up for a drink or 7 when i arrive, as im coming on my own!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think you need to get hold of a map of Dubai 

Downtown Burj Dubai is near the Burj Khalifa/Dubai Mall. This area and Bur Dubai are both south of the creek. Traffic in and out of Bur Dubai can be a real pain at peak hours.

Bear in mind that the Metro really just cover Dubai from end to end and that's it. Nightlife is spread across the city and there is no real centre, just areas of activity.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Links to maps here:

Map of Dubai

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Manc Man said:


> I know this has probably been asked a hundred times before and i've done quite a bit of research, but id like to know your views, where should i live in Dubai? A bit about me....
> 
> Im 28, single english male, moving to Dubai in 1 month, i'll be working at the DIFC.
> 
> ...



If you will work in DIFC, maybe Sh.Zayed road itself will be good for you
you can't select the part of Dubai for westerners only - Dubai is Middle Eastern country with over 60 nationalities living and working here, 60% of residents are Indians and Pakistanis, 20% Locals, the rest is splitted between other Arabs and Europeans.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Downtown is pretty much the same price at the moment, and the buildings are nicer then the ones on SZR, saying that Zabeel Tower on SZR has great size apartments, my friend lives there and its great.

Nightlife is good on weekends and generally during the week at Souk Al Bahar.

No alcoholic places in Dubai Mall.


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

*Bars*



marc said:


> Downtown is pretty much the same price at the moment, and the buildings are nicer then the ones on SZR, saying that Zabeel Tower on SZR has great size apartments, my friend lives there and its great.
> 
> Nightlife is good on weekends and generally during the week at Souk Al Bahar.
> 
> No alcoholic places in Dubai Mall.



there is alcohole at the Al Manzil, across from the mall. its an Australian/New Zealand/South Africa bar.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> Downtown is pretty much the same price at the moment, and the buildings are nicer then the ones on SZR, saying that Zabeel Tower on SZR has great size apartments, my friend lives there and its great.
> 
> Nightlife is good on weekends and generally during the week at Souk Al Bahar.
> 
> No alcoholic places in Dubai Mall.


mistaken, there is one restaurant, located in Dubai Mall, than belongs to Address Dubai Mall (hotel) and they serve alcohol (I don't drink but I know)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah but its classed at Dubai Hotel, not Dubai Mall - it aint in the food court. 

the day they serve alcohol in a mall, is the day Casinos are aloud in Dubai


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> Yeah but its classed at Dubai Hotel, not Dubai Mall - it aint in the food court.
> 
> the day they serve alcohol in a mall, is the day Casinos are aloud in Dubai


and I truly hope this day will never happen


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

It will. I can put money on it..


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

marc said:


> It will. I can put money on it..


Bet it doesn't...............


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Just need to look at what they are doing

World Islands
Cruise Terminals
Palms
Dubai Pearl - Bellagio Hotel / Baccaratt Hotel / MGM Grand Hotel


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*Where to live*

It depends on your budget. But as for me I like Downtown.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> I know this has probably been asked a hundred times before and i've done quite a bit of research, but id like to know your views, where should i live in Dubai? A bit about me....
> 
> Im 28, single english male, moving to Dubai in 1 month, i'll be working at the DIFC.
> 
> ...


I will also be arriving at end of month, beers sound an ideal way to get integrated


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...




SBP said:


> I will also be arriving at end of month, beers sound an ideal way to get integrated


Sounds good to me! What will you be doing in Dubai? And ideas of an area to live?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

marc said:


> It will. I can put money on it..


yala, go ahead and you will loose all money you earned in UAE:eyebrows:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> and I truly hope this day will never happen


Just out of curiosity, why is that? If gambling is permitted it will not be compulsory, so an adult choice can be taken whether to partake or not.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Just out of curiosity, why is that? If gambling is permitted it will not be compulsory, so an adult choice can be taken whether to partake or not.
> 
> -


i am sure there is unofficial gambling in UAE however should it start to be legal it will attract addicted people to the country (unfortunately I know very well profile of people addicted to casinos), i personally don't want them here - it's money laundry


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

To be the Vegas of the desert, those casinos might be important. IMO


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running magazine sales team. No idea whatsoever at the minute, am in same boat as you :tongue1:, although had some good advice few weeks back, do a search on the forum and there is loads of suggestions.
Am goign to try and get somewhere nearish the Marina as handy for the sea and loads of things to do. Bar Dubai is a bit full on by the sounds of it and not the place for female joggers I remember from a previous posting :tongue1:


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

SBP said:


> Running magazine sales team. No idea whatsoever at the minute, am in same boat as you :tongue1:, although had some good advice few weeks back, do a search on the forum and there is loads of suggestions.
> Am goign to try and get somewhere nearish the Marina as handy for the sea and loads of things to do. Bar Dubai is a bit full on by the sounds of it and not the place for female joggers I remember from a previous posting :tongue1:



Im thinking the Marina or Downtown Burj Dubai, i've got a month to research it and 10 more days over there before i start work so plenty of time to look around  You wont be jogging far in that heat!

What date are you arriving??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Manc Man said:


> Im thinking the Marina or Downtown Burj Dubai, i've got a month to research it and 10 more days over there before i start work so plenty of time to look around  You wont be jogging far in that heat!
> 
> What date are you arriving??


About 29th- 31st March to give me a few days to sort myself out before starting.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Manc Man said:


> Im thinking the Marina or Downtown Burj Dubai, i've got a month to research it and 10 more days over there before i start work so plenty of time to look around  You wont be jogging far in that heat!
> 
> What date are you arriving??


Marina is a beautiful place - lots of restaurants, promenade for jogging, beach in 10 walking minutes, view, everything is there - just be keen about apartment size, some of them are terribly small and if you have kids it's gonna be a nightmare


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I reckon you'd be better off in the Marina. 

There are some expensive pretentious bars, but there are also some that are nothing like that. The Underground (British theme pub) at the Habtoor is very down to earth and you've also got Barasti (probably the most popular bar in Dubai) also within staggering distance.

At the other end there's Trader Vics, the bar in Frankie Dettori's restaurant and the new Irish bar in the Sofitel, as well as the Sports Bar in the Hilton.

So plenty of bars with westerners downing pints. If you like football, then that's an even bigger bonus as most of them are packed out when there's a match on.

As well as the selection of bars/pubs, there are also JBR Walk and Marina Walk lined with restaurants, coffee shops, shops, market stalls, etc, great place to go for a stroll and to meet people and hang out and the Marina Mall is reasonably well equipped and has a cinema opening soon.

The Marina metro station is due to open on 25th April.


----------

